# Black peeling skin



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry you and your girl are going through this. I've never dealt with any skin issues, I hope the Vet dermatologist can help her.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Has she been tested for ICHTHYOSIS? This can lead to white, dirty looking or black peeling flakes

Ichthyosis of Golden Retriever breed | Antagene

https://www.google.com/search?q=ich...UKEwjtoJTxz53NAhXFFj4KHRpcDp0QsAQIIg&dpr=1.25


----------



## Kstoermer (Jun 9, 2016)

She hasn't been tested for that yet. I saw some pictures that definitely resembled her condition, but she doesn't get any red hot spots. I didn't think it would be that because most of the pictures I saw had large red spots.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That looks like ichthyosis to me. You can do a cheek swab, get two sterile swabs from CVS or your drugstore- and go online to pawprintgenetics.com and order the test- there are instructions there on how to do the swab. No need to go to the vet for it,


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Have you spoken to the breeder where you got your puppy. Seems as if the breeder did not do the proper testing to avoid this genetic disease.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just as an FYI; many breeders do not do ICH testing. It is rarely a big issue in goldens so other tests are deemed more important. 

Hips, elbows, eyes, PRA (all types) and hearts take on a greater priority. Disclaimer: to date all of my dogs have tested clear.

By all means the breeder should be informed if dx is confirmed but as mentioned, many breeders do not test for this unless it is known to be in their lines. And I am unsure if any DNA test can be 100% accurate in predictive qualities since we may not know all of the markers involved.



CalMom said:


> Have you spoken to the breeder where you got your puppy. Seems as if the breeder did not do the proper testing to avoid this genetic disease.


----------



## JBarnes (Aug 1, 2021)

Kstoermer said:


> Our sweet golden's skin has turned black and is peeling off! It started about 6-7 months of age. She is now 18 months. It got better in the winter ,but has never really gone away. As of today, it's become terrible all,over her body. It's so strange and I haven't found anything about possible allergies etc... She isn't losing hair nor does she have hot spots, but she is definitely itchy all over.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas as to what might cause this? We are now feeding the science diet skin specific food and she has had a cortisone shot. She loves water and I wonder if that makes it worse. I really think she runs to our pool to try and get comfort from her constant itchy skin. Our vet put her on apoquel, but from what I researched, I stopped giving it to her until I saw a specialist. We have an appt at a vet dermatologist next Tuesday. I'm hoping I can try and not give Benadryl until then so he can see the magnitude of the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Test for Ichthyosis.





Paw Print Genetics - Ichthyosis (Golden Retriever Type 1) in the Golden Retriever


Details about canine genetic testing for the product: Ichthyosis (Golden Retriever Type 1), for the breed: Golden Retriever.




www.pawprintgenetics.com




I think the discount code JULYFLASH should save you 50%.


----------



## BoyMom3 (Oct 6, 2021)

Kstoermer said:


> Our sweet golden's skin has turned black and is peeling off! It started about 6-7 months of age. She is now 18 months. It got better in the winter ,but has never really gone away. As of today, it's become terrible all,over her body. It's so strange and I haven't found anything about possible allergies etc... She isn't losing hair nor does she have hot spots, but she is definitely itchy all over.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas as to what might cause this? We are now feeding the science diet skin specific food and she has had a cortisone shot. She loves water and I wonder if that makes it worse. I really think she runs to our pool to try and get comfort from her constant itchy skin. Our vet put her on apoquel, but from what I researched, I stopped giving it to her until I saw a specialist. We have an appt at a vet dermatologist next Tuesday. I'm hoping I can try and not give Benadryl until then so he can see the magnitude of the problem.
> 
> ...


Any update? My Golden has developed the same thing all of the sudden at age 10.


----------

